# my lutinos breeding...is that a problem?



## fifi93 (Feb 3, 2011)

pookie and spike have been mating and now theres 6 eggs....im guessing they're due sometime next week going by the 21 day thing
they're my 1st birds....and originally i thought both were boys
but i guess i was wrong 
ive heard bout lutino breeding being dangerous
is that true?
my birdies are super healthy and love each other
they're a lil young (9-10 months)
but so are they've been wonderful and dedicated towards their eggs
share your knwledge !

(you ca see spike's bald spot in this pic ))


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's not dangerous so much as detrimental to the species. Breeding like to like (such as two lutinos or two pearls) can cause smaller babies and higher mortality rates in the nest plus with lutinos it can cause the bald spots. But you didn't plan this intentionally, you really didn't have much of a choice lol. Our birds have minds of their own sometimes.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They really should not be bred together. I can see that at least one of yours already has the bald spot and breeding them together may just make it a lot worse in the chicks.
Plus the female is definitely too young. She really needs to be at least 12 months old..although the eggs have been laid already, there isn't much else you can do.
The babies will most likely be "poor quality"..meaning thinner crest and smaller size.

I think you should try to prevent them from breeding in the future so the bad issues from breeding will not continue to be circulated as they are trying to be bred out.


----------

